# Proper Treatment of this rust patch?



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

Hey guys, 
I am restoring the body on my VW Pickup, and have been in the process of removing rust from pretty much anywhere I can find it. In most areas it has only been surface rust that I've been able to grind off with a wire wheel (or grinder when needed). But I have 2 spots in particular that are a little bit worse. One is on the driver's side wall of the engine bay, and the other being the passenger side B-Pillar. 
They are small holes, but my concern is the fact that the rust is coming from behind, where the unibody makes it impossible to get at. I was thinking of just patching it up, but I want a more permanent solution. I was wondering what the guys with restoration experience would recommend. 
This is the engine bay one. I've grinded the area down to bare metal but don't really know the best route from here. 








While I'm at it, after I have ground an area down to bare metal to remove rust, how important is it to use a metal etching primer to paint the bare metal? Some areas have to be filled a bit of course, but a lot of areas were just a light surface rust and now are open patches of smooth metal. If it rots in 25 years, that's not a big concern to me. If it rots in 3 or 4, then it certainly is! 
Thanks for any insight you guys can provide! Also any recommendations on specific products that will work best would be awesome too. I know POR-15 is great stuff, but the car really doesn't have any rust to begin with. I am more looking for prevention. 
Jason


----------



## Lobstrosity (Feb 28, 2000)

*Re: Proper Treatment of this rust patch? (LostBoyScout)*

Dear sir,
Red bull mixed with bondo is the best solution. Apply it with a carrot.
Please keep us informed of your progress.
Regards,
A Kind Stranger


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Proper Treatment of this rust patch? (LostBoyScout)*

This is common on many Caddies. The dual layer steel construction often traps moisture in between the panels and rusts from the inside out. This is usually found in the engine bay around the strut towers, around the windshield, and firewall. I think the US built Caddies rust more easily than the German made counterparts.
Standard restoration practice would be to replace the rusted panels with new preformed sheet metal from the factory. However, the only available steel replacement panels for MKI based Caddies seem to be in South Africa where they have no interest in shipping outside of their country. (Many have tried)
So another alternative, I read about a restoration project where the owner had the vulnerable areas sandblasted at a local body shop. The result was a complete removal of all rusted portions leaving several large holes in the strut tower, front fender, and firewall sections. The body shop then welded in new steel plate into the gaps. The joints were then ground smooth and then painted. The finished project looked factory new. That takes skill and tools not often available to the average garage mechanic.
Finally, since Rabbits don't seem to exhibit the same rust prone tendencies, it's been suggested that the front end panels of the caddy could be replaced with Rabbit components. Strut tower and inner panels could be welded in place of the rusted panels on the caddy. Solid Rabbit panels are easily found in local salvage yards. Some VW enthusiasts have welding equipment so this alternative may be more attainable. 
I know these are extreme solutions. However, too often, these first visable signs are symptomatic of a much larger concealed rust condition. This is especially true with Caddies.
I hope that is not the case on your truck.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Proper Treatment of this rust patch? (lnoriel)*

Thanks for the help! I am thinking of opening up the holes a bit more to swab around some Rust Mort (got a can of it sitting at the shop already.. decent stuff?) - then close up the holes. If it comes back, I'll take more extreme measures.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Proper Treatment of this rust patch? (LostBoyScout)*

I use the wire brush method and some grinding. A couple coats of POR-15 and a very light coat of filler. Sand to a smooth finish.


----------

